# huge yellows!



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

these are the biggest i've ever seen or heard of!
http://www.circlevilleherald.com/main.asp?Search=1&ArticleID=106235&SectionID=3&SubSectionID=98&S=1


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

those are huge!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That guy must be a fisherman because he has the extended arm pose going.

Nevertheless those are some real monsters! The biggest I remember ever finding was one that was 11.5" long and had the top nibbled off it, maybe another half inch or so. I don't remember it being nearly as big in diameter as that one though.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow those are freaks! very nice. check out this pic i found, could you imagine stumbling into a patch like this:


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can remember a few times when I was a kid that I stumbled on to patches somewhat like that picture above. It is incredible when you find something like that. I recall the one time when I was only a teenager I walked back behind our place and found a couple of huge dead elms next to each other. I had not taken anything to collect them in so I just pulled off my shirt and tied the neck and sleeves shut. I filled it entirely and then ran back home to show them off. I grabbed a couple of sacks and headed back up and found a bunch more. In all I found about 60 yellows all in the large category and they were all within no more that 30-40 feet of those two elms.

I can also remember stumbling up on a patch of half frees that yielded around 200. These were much smaller than the yellows but they were absolutely everywhere!! I don't hunt them hardly at all any more so I have no idea if these places still yield big numbers or not.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> wow those are freaks! very nice. check out this pic i found, could you imagine stumbling into a patch like this:



I've seen many patches like that. I've been in spots where you're literally stepping on them as you're picking them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

you could trip and fall on one of those


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I've seen many patches like that. I've been in spots where you're literally stepping on them as you're picking them.


Thats like the patch I found in Columbus. Crushed the biggest one on accident. Found over 300 between my brother and I.

A Bunch.

4 HUGE ones next to a-liter-a-cola.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

When I was a kid my dad and I went mushroom hunting around some very old railroad tracks. The banks on both sides were covered with huge yellows. 

Took over three garbage bags out of that spot. Ate so many that they make me sick if I eat more then 10 or so now. 

Checked that spot every year after that, for about 5 years and would find just a few. We didn't know you were suppose to carry them out in onion sacks!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

seapro said:


> Checked that spot every year after that, for about 5 years and would find just a few. We didn't know you were suppose to carry them out in onion sacks!


Same here. We never knew about the onion sacks either. I always wondered if we may have had more of the stories like yours had we known better.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> Same here. We never knew about the onion sacks either. I always wondered if we may have had more of the stories like yours had we known better.



Is morel hunted when I was a kid once not knowing what i was looking for. I went with a buddys dad and me and my friend just looked for snakes. 

Im wondering why you are supposed to carrie them out with onion sacks, Im guessing it has something to do with them dropping there spores on the way out reporducing.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

kennedy327 said:


> Im wondering why you are supposed to carrie them out with onion sacks, Im guessing it has something to do with them dropping there spores on the way out reporducing.


Your guess is correct. We used to use bread sacks and those sacks will obviously not allow them to drop the spores.


----------

